# Answer needed!



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Ixim said:


> How about SEI?


Ya know, I read an article by arkigos that said Se types can never stay still in a type. Assuming he's right, I'm thinking you must be a Se-dom with a super Se-subtype.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> Ya know, I read an article by arkigos that said Se types can never stay still in a type. Assuming he's right, I'm thinking you must be a Se-dom with a super Se-subtype.


Is it because Se-users really need something tangible? That would make sense. Because nothing is tangible in typology, it is pure theory.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> Ya know, I read an article by arkigos that said Se types can never stay still in a type. Assuming he's right, I'm thinking you must be a Se-dom with a super Se-subtype.


That would explain why I've been jumping around for months now.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

For your Se theory, you could also look at it from the stance that their Ne is weak, perhaps having a weak understanding of their internal parts.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think arkigos is right on that one. I think one needs to look at why people can never settle on a type. Usually what's the case, is a) weak understanding of the theory; b) weak understanding of oneself; c) more interested in identifying with a type to reinforce a persona than genuine self-awareness and introspection etc.; d) seeing other possibilities due to a naturally insecure personality and not trusting oneself, one's knowledge, one's self-perception. 

These are not mutually exclusive but usually in some way go hand in hand. I've seen this being symptomatic in a lot of different types, but the major trend is, even though this may not be the most PC opinion, that feelers tend to struggle more than thinkers. When thinkers struggle with the theory, it's more that they lack knowledge of the theory or have problems seeing themselves in an objective light and is looking for external opinion. With feelers, they can know the theory very well but have difficulty parsing or making sense of it, especially in relation to themselves. Their problem is therefore more a matter of application. Then there are simply people who never feel quite sure and I've never seen any real trend here. 

The people who seek an identity to reinforce a persona are a wide variety of types and this isn't even type-related.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Ixim said:


> Does it sound more like dual seeking or like core to you?


What you describe is of an extraverted focus, and not in line with my Te which is of an introverted focus.


i.e. I don't give a shit if others waste time/resources as long as it doesn't affect me.

I don't even think about whether others are being efficient or not because I literally could not care less about what they do with their lives. (again, as long as it doesn't affect me).


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

emberfly said:


> What you describe is of an extraverted focus, and not in line with my Te which is of an introverted focus.
> 
> 
> i.e. I don't give a shit if others waste time/resources as long as it doesn't affect me.
> ...


But it does affect me/you whatever, due to dampened QoL, fun. See, if a country is inefficient, it'll lead down the greekland scenario hence quite impacting(not only affecting, but impacting) lives of many. If a system of a game is inefficient and most of impactful/fun abilities are gotten later just so grind could be justified, it shits all over your fun. If a road is designed inefficiently, it'll cause massive traffic jams, shit all over town's productivity, which will in turn lead to higher unemployment rate which will impact both comfort(do you like driving in a traffic jam? Hell even being in one?) and QoL of residents.

I won't object to other people as well(it's their life to live it however they see fit-even if they choose to be prostitutes/druggies), but this scenario is a problematic one. It's the scenario when freedom of other people jeopardises YOUR freedom/safety/comfort. Or in other words, it's about economic, not personal freedom. And I am hardcore against economic freedom. Look what the liberal market has brought us in the recent years. Pain, sadness, misery. I am all for a bit more free economy than the one that existed in Yugoslavia. But if I have to choose between Yugo/SSSR/Cuba/etc and modern US/EU/etc economy...give me the former one any day in the week!

I am all for personal freedom, but there is dosage. As Paracelsus put it nicely "There is right amount of anything, anything more or less is a mistake". This is especially evident in economy.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Have you been in any real adult relationships? Aggressor vs Caregiver is a good indicator.


What kind of relationship?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ixim said:


> What kind of relationship?


Ongoing romantic ones with sex/intimacy.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Ongoing romantic ones with sex/intimacy.


Nope.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ixim said:


> Nope.


Well read both of Aggressor and Caregiver and see if you can figure it out lol


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Well read both of Aggressor and Caregiver and see if you can figure it out lol


I don't find romance styles to be reliable in the slightest. I fit in all four, and aggressor is the one I least equate with.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> I don't find romance styles to be reliable in the slightest. I fit in all four, and aggressor is the one I least equate with.


I find them extremely accurate when J=j


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ixim said:


> But both of TiSe's match for me  .
> 
> And you keep on appealing to authority. That's Te yo! Take me for example or Clint Eastwood. We don't care what you or boss or pope or mr.president think. We think our own way and do it accordingly(Dirty Harry / Blondie aye?). If you can't understand -> plebs are that way. That's our way of thinking.
> 
> ...


Where's the russian nonverbal test? Is it the colours test?

As for your type. SEE for you works I think.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

So is it the colours test or another one? Let me know @Ixim


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

myst91 said:


> So is it the colours test or another one? Let me know @_Ixim_


I don't remember. The pattern test used to give me Dynamic type while the picture test used to give me LSI. Which can't be(either has got to be wrong, LSI isn't dynamic). I also got LSE as a possible type, but it's not. LSE is Arnold, I really don't think like him. I also got SLI, but...no.

Those tests are weird.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ixim said:


> I don't remember. The pattern test used to give me Dynamic type while the picture test used to give me LSI. Which can't be(either has got to be wrong, LSI isn't dynamic). I also got LSE as a possible type, but it's not. LSE is Arnold, I really don't think like him. I also got SLI, but...no.
> 
> Those tests are weird.


hmm ok if you manage to remember let me know, thx


----------

